# Anyone moving to RAK in Summer?



## valminnis

Hi, my husband and I will be moving to RAK in Summer. I am working at RAKESS and my husband is still looking for a job; he is an engineer. I was just wondering if anyone else out there will be relocating this year too or is already out there. Would be nice to chat to people before we arrive.

Hope to hear from someone...
Val and Steve


----------



## Furry Beasht

valminnis said:


> Hi, my husband and I will be moving to RAK in Summer. I am working at RAKESS and my husband is still looking for a job; he is an engineer. I was just wondering if anyone else out there will be relocating this year too or is already out there. Would be nice to chat to people before we arrive.
> 
> Hope to hear from someone...
> Val and Steve


Hi Val and Steve,

I will be flying out sometime in July for my first ever job abroad.....in fact ive not left the UK since 1982 hahaha! Should be fun eh? Id be happy to chatter away , what discipline is Steve?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## valminnis

Furry Beasht said:


> Hi Val and Steve,
> 
> I will be flying out sometime in July for my first ever job abroad.....in fact ive not left the UK since 1982 hahaha! Should be fun eh? Id be happy to chatter away , what discipline is Steve?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul, Steve is a Mechanical engineer primarily but has worked in all disciplines over the years. What do you do and where are you moving to? We are looking forward to it but so much to do beforehand!!! Is it just you moving out or are you going with family?


----------



## Kate201

valminnis said:


> Hi, my husband and I will be moving to RAK in Summer. I am working at RAKESS and my husband is still looking for a job; he is an engineer. I was just wondering if anyone else out there will be relocating this year too or is already out there. Would be nice to chat to people before we arrive.
> 
> Hope to hear from someone...
> Val and Steve


Hi Val and Steve,

We will also be moving to RAK in the summer. I will be working at RAKESS too. My husband is an accountant but hasn't got a job yet. 
We have two girls who will be attending the school. Who knows you might be teaching one of them! We will be arriving in August.

Hope to speak to you soon

Kate and Mike


----------



## valminnis

Kate201 said:


> Hi Val and Steve,
> 
> We will also be moving to RAK in the summer. I will be working at RAKESS too. My husband is an accountant but hasn't got a job yet.
> We have two girls who will be attending the school. Who knows you might be teaching one of them! We will be arriving in August.
> 
> Hope to speak to you soon
> 
> Kate and Mike


How great! What year are you teaching kate? Where are you from? Steve is looking for a job but maybe he and Mike can suss out the area and shopping!!! While we are working. Do you fly out on 23rd August? We do! Would be great to travel with someone who we have got in touch with beforehand. There is so much to do isn't there? Have you sorted out your attestation yet? We only get married on July 1st so that will be a rush!! House and contents to sell, 3 cars and an RV plus a cat to find a home for!!! All the stressful things in life at once!! Good job I am not a stressful person!!!
Look forward to hearing from you,
All the best,
val and Steve xxx


----------



## valminnis

Kate201 said:


> Hi Val and Steve,
> 
> We will also be moving to RAK in the summer. I will be working at RAKESS too. My husband is an accountant but hasn't got a job yet.
> We have two girls who will be attending the school. Who knows you might be teaching one of them! We will be arriving in August.
> 
> Hope to speak to you soon
> 
> Kate and Mike


Me again!! Are you on Skype? Might be nice to chat before we go. Our Skype ID is valandste


----------



## Kate201

Hi Val,

I will be teaching year 4. what about you? I am from London and my husband is a kiwi. We also fly out 23rd August so will be good to keep in touch. We have had our documents attested but we got married on May 14th so have a bit more time than you guys will. Sounds like you guys have lots to do as well. Are you shipping anything over or leaving everything behind? Do you know what compound you guys will be in yet?We are on skype so will add you as a friend.

Hopefully speak soon

Kate


----------



## valminnis

Kate201 said:


> Hi Val,
> 
> I will be teaching year 4. what about you? I am from London and my husband is a kiwi. We also fly out 23rd August so will be good to keep in touch. We have had our documents attested but we got married on May 14th so have a bit more time than you guys will. Sounds like you guys have lots to do as well. Are you shipping anything over or leaving everything behind? Do you know what compound you guys will be in yet?We are on skype so will add you as a friend.
> 
> Hopefully speak soon
> 
> Kate


Hi Kate,
My buddy teacher is Shauna in Year 4. We were planning on shipping some stuff out. They give us up to 1500 AED towards it I believe so we were just going to spend that much but not sure who to ship with or how it all works!! We don't know where we are living yet except that it will be an appartment as there are only 2 of us. How old are your children? To be honest I don't know much...guess we just turn up and see!! We are flying from Manchester at 9.40am on 23rd. Guess you will be flying from Heathrow? Just sorted my wedding dress today so feel a little better prepared for the wedding which is only going to be a small affair as we have both been married before. Has Mike been looking for a job? I was offered several jobs and they all paid much more than this one but we fancied RAK as it is quieter. Still Steve will need to get a job if we are to save up and make the most of the experience!! 
Hopefully catch you on Skype soon,
Take care
Val x


----------



## Kate201

Hi Val,
I have only been teaching 2 years so I was offered a bit more to go to RAK than other places but a less than in the uk. I am slightly worried about the fact that we will only have 1 salary but have been told that it is quite cheap in RAK. We will be in an apartment too but they have given me some details so it might be worth asking! We are flying out at 8.40am and arrive at 6.30pm. Mike hasn't really started looking for a job yet as our youngest is 2 and a half and we want her settled in nursery and sort out child care before he starts. We also had a small wedding but its almost a relief when you get the certificate to send off! I am hoping that Mike will be able to get a job as it will limit the time we can stay if not. 

I will add you on skype now.

Hopefully speak soon

Kate


----------



## Kate201

valminnis said:


> Me again!! Are you on Skype? Might be nice to chat before we go. Our Skype ID is valandste


Hi val,

I couldn't find your skype address it says not recognised.

xx


----------



## valminnis

Hi,

I have asked for details about the appartment but nobody tells me anything..oh well!! It's free!! I have been teaching for 18years so will be on less than here but not got £900 a month to pay out for mortgage, bills etc so should be okay. We arrive at about 9pm so probably won't see you when we get there but will look forward to getting together soon after. Will be nice to have someone we "know" there!! Sometime reading stuff on thsi forum is quite scary!!! Guess we will have to wait and see what awaits us. Must be better than here. I have had to buy some new tops though as all mine seem to show cleavage!!! T-shirts for me I think!! What are you doing about shipping stuff over there?
Will look out for you on skype. Off for tea now,
Val x


----------



## emma sanders

valminnis said:


> Hi, my husband and I will be moving to RAK in Summer. I am working at RAKESS and my husband is still looking for a job; he is an engineer. I was just wondering if anyone else out there will be relocating this year too or is already out there. Would be nice to chat to people before we arrive.
> 
> Hope to hear from someone...
> Val and Steve


Hi Val and Steve,
I have also got a job at RAKESS in Sep. Will be flying out in August from Manchester, not sure what date yet. I was only offered the job last Sunday so it's been a bit of a whirlwind to be honest! My boyfriend is currently looking for work, I have fingers and toes crossed that he finds something or ill be coming out on my own.
Emma.


----------



## valminnis

emma sanders said:


> Hi Val and Steve,
> I have also got a job at RAKESS in Sep. Will be flying out in August from Manchester, not sure what date yet. I was only offered the job last Sunday so it's been a bit of a whirlwind to be honest! My boyfriend is currently looking for work, I have fingers and toes crossed that he finds something or ill be coming out on my own.
> Emma.


Oh how exciting!! My husband hasn't got a job yet but will look for one when he gets out there. What does he do? Steve is an engineer. my e-mail is [email protected] so lets keep in touch on that...it's easier than this. Where do you live? We are in Burnley. If you are flying out from Manchester it may be the same flight as ours which is the 23rd August at 9.40am. It is all a rush isn't it. We get married in 11 days and have houses, cars and a huge motorhome to sell plus a new home for our gorgeous cat!!!! What year will you be teaching? I am in Year 6. Another girl, Kate is going over too and her husband is an accountant and he doesn't have a job yet either so it doesn't discount your boyfriend from coming. Are they ok with you not being married! She keeps asking me for our marriage certificate!! Mind you we have to get it attested and go to UAE embassy in London first...heaven knows when I will do that!! Just having a break from report writing at the moment but must get back to it!! Send me an e-mail. Will be great to hear from you, Val x


----------



## emma sanders

*Also starting at RAKESS in sep*

Hi all,
Great to see others starting at RAKESS in sep too. I only got offered a job last weekend so its been a bit of a whirlwind! Has anyone find out any other info about where you'll be living etc? Ill be flying from Manchester but not sure when yet. Im from the Wirral and will be coming out with my boyfriend, he is looking for work at the mo, have everything crossed that he finds something or ill be coming on my own! He's looking in the leisure and tourism sector, we're thinking he might end up getting work in Dubai. 
Be great to chat. 

Emma.


----------



## valminnis

Hi Kate,
Skype name is valandste not sure why it isn't recognised!! I have you on mine now!
Maybe try again xxx


----------



## valminnis

Hi Emma, all I have been told about accommodation is that it is a 2 bedroom appartment fully furnished. That's about it!! Have to wait and see I guess!!! Are you on Skype? We could chat. Our user name is valandste or type in Val Minnis and we should come up. Our location should say Burnley.
Val xx


----------



## ckaardal

*Rak*

Hi everyone! 
I was excited to find this thread! I, too, will be working at RAKESS starting in August! I am from Canada, and I am currently teaching year 1 at a British School in Moscow.... will be a big difference, thats for sure!! Are you teaching at the IB or British Curriculum school? I will be at the IB school, actually teaching ICT!! This was a shock to me, as I did not apply or interview for this position! It was just offered to me.... kind of nervous sorting it all out, as I have only taught for one year before this, and am now a specialist teacher! Also hope that the socializing aspect isnt dampened because of it (i know people can just stick to who they know, etc...)

I do have one person that I know who is already teaching out there! She is a KG2 teacher, who I graduated university with in Canada. She loves it!

Because I am in Russia right now, finishing the year, I will be traveling Europe and doing the trans-mongolian this summer. The school has booked me my flights from Heathrow instead of Vancouver this time, which is nice! I also leave on the 23rd at 8:30 or whatever it is, so will be on the same flight as some of you! 
See you in a few months!

Cindy


----------



## Kate201

Hi Cindy,

We are leaving on the same flight. Maybe we can meet for a coffee in the airport lounge!

Kate


----------



## ckaardal

Kate201 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> We are leaving on the same flight. Maybe we can meet for a coffee in the airport lounge!
> 
> Kate


Hi Kate, that sounds great! I have been to Heathrow many many times this year, but always out of terminal 4. It looks like Emirates is out of terminal 3, so I am not sure what is there.

Cindy


----------



## Kate201

Hi Cindy,

I haven't been to terminal 3 but will message you my email and number and hopefully we can meet up. I'm sure you'll be desperate to get away from us after a short while as we are travelling with an 8 and 2 year old!
I have to ask how did you get the job without even applying?!

Kate


----------



## ckaardal

Kate201 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> I haven't been to terminal 3 but will message you my email and number and hopefully we can meet up. I'm sure you'll be desperate to get away from us after a short while as we are travelling with an 8 and 2 year old!
> I have to ask how did you get the job without even applying?!
> 
> Kate


Thanks, sounds good!
oh, I applied to the school, I just mean I didnt apply for the ICT position. I was applying as a classroom teacher!


----------



## dagapol

*Moving to RAK soon as well*

Hi Kate,

My name is Daga and I've just read a couple of your posts on this forum. I am also moving to RAK to teach a Reception class (KG2) in RAKESS (IB), and my husband Mike (also a Kiwi) is going to be teaching year 6. I know that we're going to be living in a place called the Musalla complex, and was wondering if you will also be living there. We've got two daughters, and our oldest is going to join the playgroup at school - she'll be three in October. Our youngest is 6 months old and we're trying to organise a nanny right now which is proving a bit tricky. I'm a bit worried how they're going to adjust to the changes, but am sure with time they're going to love it over there.
We're also flying from Heathrow on the 23rd - bit of a RAKESS express by the sounds of things. It's nice to know that we're not the only ones going over and will look out for you on the flight to say hi.
In the meantime, have a lovely last three weeks in a temperate climate, and hope to meet you soon - Daga and Mike


----------



## Welsh girl

Hi I hope you don't mind me replying to the thread, I can see the conversation is from last year, my husband has just been offered a job n rakes, I am wondering about child care for my daughter who will be nearly 2 in sept and my son is 6 and I was just wondering how your children settled into the school. I noticed they finish in ks1 at 2.00 so was wondering if there is an after school club.
Thanks


----------



## dagapol

Hi! Its good to hear that you're going to be joining us in RAKESS, or RAK Academy as it's going to be called from September. In response to your question - both of my children have settled very well in RAK. Its a great place for kids and the lifestyle here is lovely. My older daughter goes to playgroup in PYP and loves it, and my younger one stays at home with a nanny. In school we have a care room for teachers' children which is a bit like an after school club. Its open from 7.30am till 9am and again from around 2pm until 4.30pm. Its also open for the whole day during training days. Its a free facility for the RAKESS staff.
Anyway, hope all of your getting ready stuff is going well, and that you are looking forward to moving over here. If you've got anything else you want to know about just ask and I'll do my best to help! 
Cheers, Dagmara


----------



## saritab

*Also starting sept 2012*



dagapol said:


> Hi! Its good to hear that you're going to be joining us in RAKESS, or RAK Academy as it's going to be called from September. In response to your question - both of my children have settled very well in RAK. Its a great place for kids and the lifestyle here is lovely. My older daughter goes to playgroup in PYP and loves it, and my younger one stays at home with a nanny. In school we have a care room for teachers' children which is a bit like an after school club. Its open from 7.30am till 9am and again from around 2pm until 4.30pm. Its also open for the whole day during training days. Its a free facility for the RAKESS staff.
> Anyway, hope all of your getting ready stuff is going well, and that you are looking forward to moving over here. If you've got anything else you want to know about just ask and I'll do my best to help!
> Cheers, Dagmara


Hi sorry to but in on the thread.
I am also moving out in Sept 2012 with my husband and daughter. I read the thread about the teachers chiod care room. I will be teaching at the BC school do they also have a chid care room? Also what happens on their first day at school? My daughter will be starting in Reception and if I am teaching a class in KS1 what do I do about taking her in on her first day?
Sarah


----------



## Lindy76

Welsh girl said:


> Hi I hope you don't mind me replying to the thread, I can see the conversation is from last year, my husband has just been offered a job n rakes, I am wondering about child care for my daughter who will be nearly 2 in sept and my son is 6 and I was just wondering how your children settled into the school. I noticed they finish in ks1 at 2.00 so was wondering if there is an after school club.
> Thanks


Hi,

I am new to the forum and have also been offered a position in Rakess teaching year 4 in September. We are over from New Zealand. Does anyone have any info about apartments etc? What date is the new teacher orientation/training? Can't wait to go...very excited! Thanks


----------



## Fridayfun

Hi, also thought I'd join in, I'm going out to Rak academy this sept 2012 am flying out from Manchester on the 24th. I'll be teaching in the secondary school. Any one else going out this year?


----------



## Lives in RAK

saritab said:


> Hi sorry to but in on the thread.
> I am also moving out in Sept 2012 with my husband and daughter. I read the thread about the teachers chiod care room. I will be teaching at the BC school do they also have a chid care room? Also what happens on their first day at school? My daughter will be starting in Reception and if I am teaching a class in KS1 what do I do about taking her in on her first day?
> Sarah


Hi Sarah,
I work in the PYP playgroup mentioned above which is also next door to the careroom. It is based in the PYP school, BC doesn't have its own one at the moment. However, it is open to the BC staff children and I am sure you'll get all the info about it when you arrive so don't worry! My own daughter will also start in the careroom in Sept so I expect I will meet you soon! Katherine


----------



## Lives in RAK

Welsh Girl,
Just joined your thread but work in PYP with Dagmara. Your little girl will still be too young to join playgroup in Sept, they need to be 2 and 6 months, but I have used a great nursery in RAK for the last two years called KIdszone. Its based in the centre of RAK, in the freezone and is open from 7.30AM until 5pm. It is very popular though which makes it hard to get a place.


----------

